# no coriander? you kiddin'?



## BertNErnie (Nov 27, 2011)

Berty bassett and Ernie poppie butt here,

now we is finkin' of weavin home cos mummy not gots any cowiander for us! dis is unacceptible i alweady showed my gwatitood by peein on her!

anyone wanna have 2 pals over for a few nights?
sure she will beg for us to come back


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh hey! Moomy aways siad that cowiander was yommy but moomy newer wets mwe hwave it. I get a wummy swalad ewery mowning with swome oats.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 27, 2011)

Get two tickets, come to Vegas.


----------



## BertNErnie (Nov 28, 2011)

2 twickets first cwass! :biggrin:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 28, 2011)

when u done in vegas and broke, come to PA wif us!

no coriander, that is so wrong. we calls it cilantro here, but same yummy greeness.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey it's me Daisy Mae "Dutchess of Ajax" here. Mommie just bought 2 HUMONGEOUS bunches of Cilantro/Coriander.

Yum Yum, Mommie doesn't like the smell of it.:dunno:headsmack:nono, She'n nuts.

I can mail you some if you like. KET ME KNOW.

*DAISY MAE*


----------



## gmas rabbit (Nov 28, 2011)

Next stop is my house. Mommy hates the smell too, just gives me some yummy,yummy parsley to hide the stick as she calls it. I think it is the bestest of stuff.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 28, 2011)

How can anyone not LOVE the smell of coriander/cilantro????

:thud:

Rue (yes, Rue, not Gus!)


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 28, 2011)

*funnybunnymummy wrote: *


> How can anyone not LOVE the smell of coriander/cilantro????
> 
> :thud:
> 
> Rue (yes, Rue, not Gus!)


LOL I love the smell too! Plus the buns lick my hands after they eat their share


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 28, 2011)

:vomit::vomit::vomit::vomit::vomit::vomit::vomit:


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 28, 2011)

Obviously you don't eat Mexican or Indian, Susan. 

Rue (who was planning salmon for dinner, but is now considering curry and chana instead... YUM!)


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 28, 2011)

Moomy says that parsley is yummy! I awee!
Pembwooke!


----------



## BertNErnie (Nov 28, 2011)

well **** it still no cowiander we is packin' ours bags for sure for a world twip! 
MMMmmmm daisy mae is offewing to mail some!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 28, 2011)

Aw! Wucky! Me moomy's moomy got mwe woads ove parsley!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 30, 2011)

Rue I like Mexican but will not touch Indian. I hate currie.

Hey Bert & Ernie you should ask Santa for Coriander seeds for Xmas then your Mommie can plant then for you.

Susan


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 1, 2011)

last night our mommie teased us. her breath smelled like corriander. we kept looking in her mouth, but not there anymore! she says she had "tacos" for lunch. what are these mysterious tacos and what have they done with our stash?

I jumped on her head this morning in bed to see if I could surprise the taco thief, but the smell was gone 

-Ghirardelli


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey boys, just found this on line for you!


----------



## BertNErnie (Dec 16, 2011)

aww tanks pals dats weal sweet of yoo!

gweat pic of us huh? lol


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm ok with coriander when it's cooked, but raw it makes me feel like I'm going to sneeze, as though it were black pepper. Nothing else bothers me much, but those 2 things do.


----------

